# Web Development > ASP.NET Download Free Microsoft Office 2007

## admin

Evaluate the next release of Microsoft Office products for testing and planning purposes with 2007 Microsoft Office system Beta 2. The beta release contains all the functionality of the regular release, but is not the final product. 

Download the Beta NowReview the system requirements.You will be directed to another site to download the beta.Beta file sizes range from 75 MB to 1 GB, depending on the products you choose. Download times will vary depending on your Internet connection speed. We recommend downloading only if you have a reliable broadband Internet connection.2007 Microsoft Office System Beta 2: Get the Beta

----------


## Pravin4u

Hello Friends, I am using win2k3 enterprise  server edition I also have the legal product key but I had formated my pc twice first time it ask to activate the key that time I clearly activated my windows but now when I am entering the same product key then it replies that the key is invalid I also have net connection it shows that only 30 day are remaining pls activate your windows so does it can damage my data or what effect it makes after 30 days if any one of you knows the answer pls reply me fastly. my mail id pravins_net@rediffmail.com

----------


## admin

> Hello Friends, I am using win2k3 enterprise server edition I also have the legal product key but I had formated my pc twice first time it ask to activate the key that time I clearly activated my windows but now when I am entering the same product key then it replies that the key is invalid I also have net connection it shows that only 30 day are remaining pls activate your windows so does it can damage my data or what effect it makes after 30 days if any one of you knows the answer pls reply me fastly. my mail id pravins_net@rediffmail.com


Your data will be there but you won't be able to login any more... until you activate it.  Yoiu can try calling Microsoft CS Support and ask them to manually activate it.  You need to have registration number handy.. I had same problem with my XP activation.. I just called Microsoft.. They gave the the activation code to enter while I am on phone with them.

----------


## guru_ramisety

thanks . u did a great job for us

----------


## hrogi

thanks . u did a great job for us

----------


## binisha

hi geekeessss......i m a new addition to this community....i hope i enjoy this value added ride with u all...

----------


## sharar_glow

i need ms office very much

----------


## jeetuparida

Office 2007 is very usefull because  add new fetchers.

----------

